

The Hype Framework - some1else
http://www.hypeframework.org/

======
some1else
Some trivia: Joshua Davis was part of the Kioken design studio and founder of
the Dreamless forum. He gained significant recognition as a generative design
artist, creating online artworks such as Praystation & Once Upon A Forest. He
is also a really inspiring and heartwarming person, sharing his knowledge in
workshops and conference talks worldwide.

The HYPE Framework was initially made in Flash and co-authored with Branden
Hall, but is now resurrected on top of Processing with James Cruz.

Here is a 2007 profile on him:
[https://vimeo.com/5950300](https://vimeo.com/5950300)

And his more recent online class on generative art:
[https://www.skillshare.com/classes/design/Programming-
Graphi...](https://www.skillshare.com/classes/design/Programming-Graphics-I-
Introduction-to-Generative-Art/782118657)

~~~
vanadium
Rare to see dreamless mentioned anywhere; it was a special place while it
lasted.

~~~
some1else
Dreamless and The Root 42 felt sort of like a gateway to a future part of the
internet.

------
joelhooks
We had the pleasure of spending a week with Josh at his annual workshop in
Aspen learning Hype/Processing. It's a lot of fun.

